# Akita pup constantly biting



## sharp75 (Feb 19, 2012)

hi i have a 9 week American Akita pup and he constantly bites. if i stroke him he grabs my hand or wrist and if im walking around the house he clings to my trousers or shoes/socks. i have a 2 year old and he has marks allover his body from the bites and scratches so its really worrying me. they are never nasty bites they are mainly him playing but i dont know how to discipline him properly for it so i was hoping someone could let me kow if hell grow out of it and if theres a way i can get him to stop it before he gets much bigger.
can i just add that as he is 9 weeks old i cannot take him out for walks til he gets his next jabs so could the biting be down to him being bored being stuck in the house, and also does anyone know what food an akita is best to have and to avoid.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

It's all perfectly normal and shouldn't be dealt with by using discipline - have a read of this.

The Bite Stops Here by Dr Ian Dunbar


----------



## topaza (Dec 28, 2011)

my rottie pup does this as well, when told off she then starts to dance around the room barking at all and sundry and then wees on the carpet


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My pup is 6 months old now, but she was really bad for biting. We were told to squeal, like other puppies would if bitten, but we found that excited her more. So we put a baby gate in the house, and every time she bit us, we said NO, got up, and put her on the other side of the baby gate. It took about 2 weeks before she really stopped, but I'm glad she did!


----------



## sharp75 (Feb 19, 2012)

iv noticed when i tell him off he gets more excited and bites more so the baby gate may be a good idea.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sharp75 said:


> iv noticed when i tell him off he gets more excited and bites more so the baby gate may be a good idea.


Of course he does; he is getting a reaction and it is all part of the game. All puppies bite, that is a fact. They bite their littermates, or their mother, and get told off for it by them. But with humans it is different. He will chase and bite anything that is moving, hence your feet, your hands.

My best method has been to keep absolutely still. If you are not grabbing your hand away, you become boring and he will give up. If you pull your hand away, it becomes a toy for him to chase. However, this method will not work with a two year old.

Perhaps you should try a nylabone, get your little one to keep it with him and when the dog attempts to nip, to give him that instead. However, I do think the child is a bit young to do this. If the dog nips him, he will most likely scream, or dance about which makes the game even more exciting.

Do not leave the child alone with the puppy, ever, not even for a few minutes. I would keep the puppy on a short lead in the house where your child is, one of those umbilical cords which fit around your waist, so that where you go, the pup goes. Of course, he cannot climb stairs at his age; that would damage his joints but certainly he can downstairs.

A babygate across the kitchen doorway is an excellent idea to give him some time out and for somewhere safe for him when you cannot supervise.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

The idea of squealing like a pup when Molly mouthed us was recommended to us by our vet and for us it worked. We also did the staying still thing too, but usually stood up and away from her. 
Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## nomi_mewse (Feb 15, 2017)

sharp75 said:


> hi i have a 9 week American Akita pup and he constantly bites. if i stroke him he grabs my hand or wrist and if im walking around the house he clings to my trousers or shoes/socks. i have a 2 year old and he has marks allover his body from the bites and scratches so its really worrying me. they are never nasty bites they are mainly him playing but i dont know how to discipline him properly for it so i was hoping someone could let me kow if hell grow out of it and if theres a way i can get him to stop it before he gets much bigger.
> can i just add that as he is 9 weeks old i cannot take him out for walks til he gets his next jabs so could the biting be down to him being bored being stuck in the house, and also does anyone know what food an akita is best to have and to avoid.


hi ya, I know this post is a few years old but I was just wondering how you got on in the end?? as I'm in exactly the same position...our akita puppy is 9 weeks old and he's a lovely lovely boy but is just relentless with the nipping and grabbing at hands and feet when you try and stroke him or are walking around!! 
obviously I know hes only a baby and it's perfectly normal, I just need some tips on how to try stop the nipping as my daughter can't even get off the sofa when he's in playful mode as he just makes a b-line for her?!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's unlikely the OP will answer as they haven't been back on the forum since the initial post.

Have a look in the dog chat or dog training and behaviour parts of the the forum, there seems to be several threads running currently about biting puppies which have been answered in detail and may of help to you

Alternatively start a new thread with your query


----------

